

Natural CSS framework - kenhty
https://github.com/kenhty/Natural

======
lubomir
I really like it. What is the license on this code?

------
blahbap
Any demo on this?

~~~
Brajeshwar
I think he just added a demo.htm
<https://github.com/kenhty/Natural/blob/master/demo.htm>

~~~
ckluis
How about a hosted demo?

